# My new cage setups! :3 (pic heavy)



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

So I got travel cages for my girls and boys when I go to my mom's for six weeks this summer, but my new baby boy is too small for the DFN so my boys will be living in it until he's big enough, and my girls will be living in theirs this week while I try to modify their DCN. :3 So here's pictures of their travel cages! They're big enough for 6 rats, but they fold up flat so they're great for going to my mom's lol. It's a Mamble 100cm hamster/rat cage. ^_^

The boy's mamble!







The girls' mamble!






AAAAAAND some cute pictures of Vivi in her temporary cage


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow looks amazing! Ugh makes me so jelous ...my cage seems so bare compared to other peoples....I love all the climbing ropes!


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I love the very last picture her cute little mouth and her itty bitty hand <3 I have one of those hanging flower baskets in my cage too and my girls love it. At first they pooped in it so I put fleece in the bottom and now they just sleep in it and burrow under all the fleece scraps. Best 2 dollars I've ever spent on them lol


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks! My DCN and DFN always looked so bare... I'm hoping the extra accessories I ordered with these cages will help. Lol. I figured even though these are only half the size of a DCN they wont' mind cause they have more to do in them for when they'll be in there. 

And I was really hoping they wouldn't poop in it so I'll have to keep an eye out for that.... XD I thought they looked like good ratty fun though. ;3 Plus they were from the dollar store so if it doesn't work out, it's not a big deal! lol


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Amazing! looks lke so much fun! perfect rat hotel for them


----------

